

Gamers are more aggressive when playing strangers than friends - fogus
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn17868-gamers-are-more-aggressive-to-strangers.html?DCMP=OTC-rss&nsref=online-news

======
chaosmachine
This isn't a measure of gamers vs non-gamers, as the headline might lead you
to believe.

The study shows that people are more aggressive when playing games against
strangers and less aggressive when playing against their team mates.

------
DanielStraight
Fascinating.

I would also like to mention that this article was simultaneously relevant,
interesting, informative, and based on real research rather than conjecture.
It's quite refreshing.

------
cwan
On a practical level you could probably extend the analogy to illustrating the
effectiveness of using "us" against "them" rhetoric.

------
tumult
Classy headline. Misleading. Jackasses.

------
CrazedGeek
Correction: UT2004 players are more aggressive to strangers. It's a bit of a
stretch to extrapolate that to mean "every multiplayer game."

